# Sweaty mini mule



## Wilbur's Mommy (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi all! Wilbur is my new miniature mule, he's 7 months old, and I've had him for about 2 months (I don't know a lot about miniature mules, Wilbur is the first I've owned. I've always had horses). Anyway, he already has his winter coat on, we live in Kentucky, but for the past few days it's been warm here, in the 60s and 70s. Anyway, I've noticed his head and his neck have been sweating quiet a bit. He doesn't have any loss of appetite, is drinking plenty of water, isn't having any problems with bowel movements, and still has tons of energy, he's just sweating a lot. I've only noticed this for the past few days, and it may be completely normal, but I'm just concerned. I've contacted my vet, and he says sometimes mules sweat a lot, especially around their heads. Has anyone else had any similar experience or have any opinions on what could be going on with him??? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much in advance!!!!


----------



## candycar (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi




Welcome to LB! I'm getting my first mini mule this weekend, so don't have any advice as far as the sweating issue, but If it's just the head and neck, it's probably normal. It has been warm here and with their winter wollies on that's probably why. I hope someone else chimes in for you.

Where in KY are you? I live in the Catlettsburg/Ashland area. I'm so excited to get my little molly mule, like you I have only had horses(minis) so far.

I did a search for you of this forum on sweating and didn't come up with anything, sorry.





Since you haven't had a donkey or mule maybe you should check out the Merideth Hodges web site. I looked it over yesterday trying to get all the info I could on them. It has some good info, but is mostly an add for her training videos. http://luckythreeranch.com/website/ Good Luck!


----------

